# Thinking Red : Preparation for HUMINT/SIGINT stuff?



## FORAC (Nov 22, 2008)

I know nothing about the tactical side of the house but I want to.

Couple questions:

What's out there?  What are the choices for prior service (which I'll be at the end of this enlistment) in the other branches? In my branch?

Being single and with no kids, what additional advice do you guys have?

In the E-7 - E-9's opinion, will DoD HUMINT & SIGINT be cut back in anyway funding wise? Is it smart for me to want to do this now with you-know-who coming in? Will there be a drastic change in the training, etc?

I'm fully aware that this is not my world over here (ShadowSpear) so, I'm treading lightly and asking questions so I know right from wrong.

In terms of tactical HUMINT/SIGINT, I have a lot of questions.  
From my initial read of GSXRanger, car, and Swill's posts I can see this is the right place to ask.

So I'm asking.


----------



## moobob (Nov 22, 2008)

Things won't be too bad (hopefully) as long as he isn't a two termer... I'd pick something and roll with it. I don't like people, so naturally I got into HUMINT. There isn't much relevant info you can say about either in the open. 

Blue to Green is still out there. We just lost a 35M in my Group that came into the Army from the Air Force.

You ought to be able to find some answers where you work.
If you want to get into either humint or sigint, you gotta get your foot in the door somewhere. Army isn't the only route.

Single with no kids? Go out and have some fun before you end up at, say, Fayetteville NC. Having anything to do with the military is rough on relationships, but don't let it stop you...


----------

